# First time poster,,,  REUBEN FATTY



## tom knotek (Jan 31, 2013)

Just wanted to share my  Reuben Fatty.  

Corned beef, swiss, grainy brown mustard, and kraut.  I have done about 15 different kinds of fatties and this is my new favorite!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Tom!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF!  I must say, that is an awesome looking fatty.

Our forum is the best on the web for experienced smokers who have smoked just about everything and we are glad you joined us.

I won't give you my usual speech about Q-view 'cause I see you already have the hang of it.

I would ask that you stop by the Roll Call forum and formally introduce yourself to the community and, if you would update your profile with your location.

Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## tom knotek (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Bill, I have been a lurker on here for about 3 years or so now.  Pretty much anything that I have done has been influenced by this site and the forums.

See ya soon,


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 31, 2013)

Now that looks and sounds like a Grrreat tasting Fatty! Thanks for sharing(I think I know what my 1st fatty will be)...


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 28, 2013)

I had to bookmark this page. That's my kind of food.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2013)

MMMMM, great looking Fatty!!! Did you slap a couple slices in between some rye??? Little deli mustard, oh yeah!


----------



## fatboymccoy (Mar 1, 2013)

That looks amazing


----------



## sound1 (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW, now that's a fatty


----------



## rdknb (Mar 1, 2013)

That looks very good, Well done


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 4, 2013)

That looks great!  It would probably make a killer sandwich between two slices of swirled rye!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh man....St Paddy's Day is coming....that would be good eats that day!

Kat


----------



## bear55 (Mar 7, 2013)

Will be making a fatty tomorrow using wife's old bundt pan.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2013)

Better Q-view that Bear! I love watching those bundt cake fatties come to life!


----------



## rednek- (Mar 7, 2013)

I was planning on rolling a big ole fatty tomorrow and now I see that I'm going to have to roll 2 because I have to try this Reuben one and my bride will not do sauerkraut.

Thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 8, 2013)

I made one like this yesterday but with corned beef I made in the crockpot last week. It's up there in the 10 best tasting things I've ever eaten. Ermagerd! No need for bread. Bacon is your bread!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow

I like that.

Good job


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 11, 2013)

Man that looks absolutely awesome and its a creative way to make a reuben. Adding this one to the list to try out some time.


----------



## jetman (Mar 11, 2013)

Have yet to make my own fatty, not for lack of wanting to but waiting for one that makes my mouth water just thinking about it. Your Reuben has me near drooling on the keyboard. Sat nights dinner for VikingQueen and I were Reuben sandwiches, cooked up a (don't beat me up) store bought corned beef then sliced all for sandwiches. Plenty of meat and kraut left over, may be a fatty in our future but probably not until my 15#of belly is finished in a week or so.

Jetman<<<


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 12, 2013)

I made 3 fatties the other day. one was a southwest, another was italian, and this one. The reuben fatty was right up there in the top ten best things I ever ate in my life. It has replaced my dreams of cake. Tonight, I'm going to make another one of these. But, I'm going to use fresh kielbasa for the sausage this time. It just seems like it makes sense.


----------



## tom knotek (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. Lets see some other pics of you guys reubens!!!  Making corned beef this weekend.  Just may have to make another one.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 14, 2013)

Lasagne&reuben.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 14, 2013


















Lasagne&reuben.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Mar 14, 2013






Lasagne fatty made with chivalatte (italian sausage with garlic, basil, and parmesan), boiled lasagne noodles, tomato basil sauce, ricotta, provolone, mozzarella, parmesan, and roasted garlic.
Reuben fatty made with fresh kielbasa and corned beef from the crockpot


----------



## tom knotek (Mar 15, 2013)

Those look amazing.  I like the lasagna idea!


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 15, 2013)

It doesn't suck. :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 15, 2013)

Tom, you are my new hero. 

That looks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Now that's what I have to try. Never did a fatty but love Reubens so this looks like a good place to start.


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Mar 24, 2013)

Totally awesome!


----------



## coffeecreek (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm new to smoking and have a LOT to learn, but I would love to try making this. It sounds wonderful!!! Could you send me step by step instructions?
that looks awesome!!


----------



## dr k (Mar 27, 2013)

My girlfriend and I love sauerkraut!  She likes it straight out of the can.  I usually drain/rinse and cook it down with a little olive oil, diced onions, a couple of bay leaves and a skinned apple shaved up so the pectin binds it all together.  This will be a hit!  What kind of sausage did you use?


----------

